# Orient Aviator



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

​
â?? 1 Star00.00%â??â?? 2 Stars00.00%â??â??â?? 3 Stars00.00%â??â??â??â?? 4 Stars218.18%â??â??â??â??â?? 5 Stars327.27%â??â??â??â??â??â?? 6 Stars19.09%â??â??â??â??â??â??â?? 7 Stars218.18%â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â?? 8 Stars218.18%â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â?? 9 Stars19.09%â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â??â?? 10 Stars00.00%


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been looking at the new Orient Aviator and haven't seen man reviews out yet. The photos of the watch look good, but some people have been complaining about the price, cheap luminous numbers and have some problem with changing the date.

Does anybody here have one or know anything about this watch?

Please feel free to vote on how many stars you would give it :thumbsup:

The watches come with a blue or black background with either yellow, or orange hands. There are also different colour variations if you have a leather strap.



















â†'

Photos from Orient USA â-‹ com

*Specifications*

Mechanical Movement : ORIENT calibre 46943 (Put together in Japan with Chinese parts)

Self-winding movement

21 jewels

21600/hour vibrations

Stainless steel case

Crystal glass

Stainless steel bracelet (Hollow)

Screw case back, Screwed-down crown

Water resistant to 100m

Diameter 43.00mm

Thickness 12.10mm

Price: $275.00


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I gave it 4 stars. The specs are good, but its too "grey area between aviator and diver" for me. I think its the bezel. If it had a small unassuming bezel, and 5 -55 printed in a smaller ring on the dial it'd get a higher rating. Oh and a nice leather strap

Dial and hands :thumbsup:

Specs :thumbsup:

Bezel :thumbsdown:


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

cant really whats aviator about myself!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

its very glycine


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice bold face looks easy , clear and uncluttered, i have reservations about the bezel also, however it`s also really difficult to judge with stock `studio` type pic s.

im swinging depending how it looks in the flesh.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have to reserve judgment ... I ordered a lovely little Orient from Puri-time (Orient Watch USA) 35 days ago, still waiting on it, and have signed up for a few gimme's none of which have show up. Despite all that I've heard about Orients, I'm getting very mixed signals from the AD as well as from anecdotes on WUS.


----------

